

Slack is the new favorite tool of newsrooms - ValentineC
http://digiday.com/publishers/many-newsrooms-using-slack/

======
opaque_salmon
It's great to see a new face on an old technology being adopted like this.
Slack brings IRC to a larger nontechnical crowd in a nice slick package.

